

Ask HN: What are your web site's browser and OS stats? - jawee

After seeing the recent thread on Techcrunch statistics, I am curious what different websites in the various areas we operate or have created have for their breakdown of browser and OS usage.<p>I think it'd be helpful if you include what area the site is and who it would appeal to.
======
jawee
Here are the stats for a blog that mainly appeals to a Linux audience, but
includes tips on various OSS software as well...

1\. Firefox 54.59% 2\. Chrome 24.02% 3\. Internet Explorer 9.18% 4\. Safari
5.73% 5\. Opera 3.59% 6\. Konqueror 1.24% 7\. Mozilla 0.69% 8\. Mozilla
Compatible Agent 0.62% 9\. SeaMonkey 0.21% 10\. Opera Mini 0.07% 11\. Uzbl
0.07%

1\. Windows 51.48% 2\. Linux 40.37% 3\. Macintosh 5.73% 4\. Android 0.41% 5\.
iPhone 0.41% 6\. iPod 0.35% 7\. FreeBSD 0.21% 8\. SunOS 0.14% 9\. iPad 0.14%

------
olalonde
I'd be curious to see HN's stats.

